# Apple Unveils the iPad



## btarunr (Jan 27, 2010)

Apple today unveiled its latest pop gadget, poised to add to the legacy of iPod and iPhone, the iPad. Quite technically, it's a tablet computer, but Apple's implementation ensures it's a mix of the Mac, iPhone, and iPod in clever proportions. The device is half an inch thick, weighs 750 g, has a 9.7 inch IPS multi-touch display, is powered by a custom Apple-made "A4" SoC which runs at 1 GHz, and has variants based on storage and connectivity. On the storage front, on offer are 16, 32, 64 GB, and connectivity options include 3G or WiFi (pick a variant based on what your primary ISP type is). 

Just like with the iPhone, an accelerometer lets you tilt the device to change between portrait and landscape modes, and also help with several application features. While the device takes text input from an onscreen touch keyboard, it also supports a real docked keyboard. Apple has released several applications with this, and has also released an SDK for developers to start building applications on. Prices start at - hold your breath - US $499 (for the 16 GB variant), and goes up $599 (32 GB), $699 (64 GB). Adding $130 to any of these models gives you the 3G feature. Let us know what you think about this new device in the ongoing Frontpage Poll (top-right on the front-page). 





Many pictures after the break.





 

 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## DarkEgo (Jan 27, 2010)

Italian iPod? Hey franko get me that f**kin iPad, capiche?


----------



## Icejon (Jan 27, 2010)

No flash support, No real OS (uses Iphone OS), No 3D support, No high resolution screen, Slow CPU

= Jumbo iTouch

I wished it were more.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 27, 2010)

giant ipod


----------



## extrasalty (Jan 27, 2010)

Maxipad- for internally bleeding fanbois.


----------



## kenkickr (Jan 27, 2010)

Now if Apple would just release a iGame console system!?


----------



## Darksaber (Jan 27, 2010)

The JooJoo guys must be kicking themselves in the butt now ^^ hrhrhrhr


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2010)

This concept has already hit the shelves in a PC flavor and it has a real OS....lol they said it will game better....lol....better than what a damn cell phone>>>>Well duh I should hope the frickin aye so !


----------



## MK4512 (Jan 27, 2010)

meh.

I expected something better than a giant, faster, iPhone/iPod Touch.


----------



## newbielives (Jan 27, 2010)

I would like to take this to the crapper


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2010)

MK4512 said:


> meh.
> 
> I expected something better than a giant, faster, iPhone/iPod Touch.



This.

Sad really, this had such potential, yet they decided to not be inovative in any way...

Maybe it is just me, but I really want this to be the point where PC manufacturers step up to the plate and really hand Apple their ass.

I mean, it shouldn't be that hard.  I had the pleasure of playing with an Asus T91MT, and I think I would definitely go with it over the iPad.

It had some negatives; smaller screen, heavier, twice the thickness.  However, it had some major positives also; fully functional OS, full keyboard, cheaper(32GB is $485), easily upgradable to 2GB of RAM, closable like a laptop to I don't have to worry about cracking the screen when I put it in my bag...

I know thickness and weight probably won't be something that can be achieve with a full keyboard, but I think those are actually fine on the T91MT, it is only 1.1" thick.  I would like a larger screen though, something closer to the 10" size, and I think it is prossible and still be competitive price wise with the iPad.

And anyone that wants to whine about how awesome the app support will be can suck it, because the T91MT is a full blown PC, and nothing matches the PC in app support...


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

It's basicly an Iphone + Amazon Kindle = IPad.


----------



## Duffman (Jan 27, 2010)

Apple's version of a netbook.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Apple are running out of ideas lol


----------



## theubersmurf (Jan 27, 2010)

I've thought a little about buying an e-book reader, but none of them are really what I want...What I would want ideally, is something that was pocket sized and opened like a book, two opposing pages that would close over one another with a hard shell on the outside that would fit in my pocket...This stuff is almost gaudy...besides, it does sound like a feminine product.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe they should hire the guy who invented this:







I'm sure he  has more creativity than the apes working over at Apple.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be severely disappointed if this product becomes a big hit, it will just highlight even more that people buy Apple products purely for the name.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree that it's not very creative, but I'd love to have one. My fingers are quite fat and do not work well with the small screen of my Touch. With this, it seems that almost everything except gaming and carrying it around would be easier. Since there's the attachable keyboard, I'd like to see a more capable word processor made for it instead of just notepad. Possibly an OpenOffice Mobile Edition that could open and save/send documents.


----------



## simlariver (Jan 27, 2010)

Too big to use as a phone, too small and weak to be a computer (no real OS or software support anyway), this thing is another one of those apple gadget that everyones will forget about rather quickly.

also;
WIFI OR 3G   why not both ??
16, 32, 64 GB  3 versions ?? ad to this the wireless options and you have 6 impossible to upgrade or change devices. I bet you can't change the battery too ...

this is rather expensive too for a glorified ipod too ... This is clearly a device made to consume multimedia, not to interact, work and do what you would normally would with a computer, even if it's a sub-par netbook.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

If it had only the strong points of all the devices they rolled into one, it would be great. As it stands, the device is too closed. You can get away with this level of closed on an iTouch or iPhone, but not on a device like this. It needs to basically have open app support like standard OS X.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 27, 2010)

Darksaber said:


> The JooJoo guys must be kicking themselves in the butt now ^^ hrhrhrhr



They deserve it.  Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Wshlist (Jan 27, 2010)

When you think about it this whole thing is seriously weird, they could have taken any of the millions of rumors and used those to make a better and more exciting device, but this is like they are purposefully trying to sink the company.
I wonder when the theories that some evil third party is behind it all will start, because if there ever was reason to not believe they did this to themselves then this is the time, weird stuff.
I'd half believe a story that aliens landed and replaced steve jobs with a doofus.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 27, 2010)

*Whooooaaaa Bodyform*

It's that time of the month..

*reaches for my i-pad*

I have an irrational dislike of old technology disguised as new technology by a clever design.  This is just another one of them things.  Pretty though.  Pretty shit.


----------



## simlariver (Jan 27, 2010)

They probably called the cpu a "apple A4" so people don't realize it isn't more powerful than a Nexus one with a 1Ghz Sharpdragoon ...

Also, no flash is fail.  wonder if apple isn't behind the whole html5 video support frenzy.


----------



## Mistral (Jan 27, 2010)

Newton 2.0?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm a go read about this on engadget, always a laugh to see the comments on there.

Its Apple fanboys vs Apple haters everytime XD

I was right to go to engadget, this post made it worth while

"
mollyd
mollyd Posted Jan 27th 2010 1:21PM
Highest Ranked

@One Love I agree-- at least concerning the name. iPad? I mean honestly. I know no one at Apple tests the names there, but really... did they not think about the fact that it kind of might not resonate with female Apple fans. I know they think all of the people who buy Apples are men, but there are a lot of women (like me!) who are into macs, and frankly the first thing I thought of was "wow this reminds me of feminine hygiene products."

LOL.
"


----------



## timta2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Don't forget that 90% of people out there just want something that works well. They don't care about running every Windows app possible, an open OS, high performance, or any of the other things you guys are complaining about. 

I think the price is right and it will become very popular.



> I'd like to see a more capable word processor made for it instead of just notepad.


Apple demonstrated "iWork" which includes a word processor during the presentation.



> WIFI OR 3G   why not both ??


The slides from the presentation clearly indicate the the 3G units will also have WiFi support built in as well.


----------



## wiak (Jan 27, 2010)

whats next "iCrap" or will it be "iPoo"


----------



## simlariver (Jan 27, 2010)

timta2 said:


> Don't forget that 90% of people out there just want something that works well. They don't care about running every Windows app possible, an open OS, high performance, or any of the other things you guys are complaining about.
> .



Mundane people will think this is a real computer. They will be disappointed to find it doesn't run normal applications. Just like Linux-driven netbooks hit the market. Now, the majority of netbooks run windows.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 27, 2010)

timta2 said:


> Don't forget that 90% of people out there just want something that works well. They don't care about running every Windows app possible, an open OS, high performance, or any of the other things you guys are complaining about.
> 
> I think the price is right and it will become very popular.
> 
> ...



I think you are grossly over-estimating that percentage...

I think it is more like 5% of people just want something that works well.  The other 95% want something that is actually useful, and not just a big iPhone/iPod.  I think even the Apple fanboys wanted this device to lean more toward the iMac side, and less towards the iPod side...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Aye I was disappointed to find that there was not much arguing going on at engadget, normally its so much fun : [

Seems even the fanboys don't like this device. 

Seems engadget themselves are disappointed somewhat, and they freaken love Apple, in the mouth!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe if we just ignore it it'll go away


----------



## timta2 (Jan 27, 2010)

> I think you are grossly over-estimating that percentage...
> 
> I think it is more like 5% of people just want something that works well. The other 95% want something that is actually useful, and not just a big iPhone/iPod. I think even the Apple fanboys wanted this device to lean more toward the iMac side, and less towards the iPod side...



We are all entitled to our opinions. I don't have that many friends or family who are PC enthusiasts or nerds so maybe that might skew my estimate a little. I'm sure it is much higher than 5% of the general population however that just wants something that works well.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 27, 2010)

This will be better with Mac OS than Iphone OS. They made a really bad choice. The Iphone can pretty much do everything, I guess they just want you to buy a new device for some new programs that can be wrote for Iphone...


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 27, 2010)

Not impressed with the iPad or any other tablet PCs, its too big to fit in my pocket and I can fit a more powerful rig in my bag. IMHO a useless piece of gadget. Someone else might find them useful though.


----------



## simlariver (Jan 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> This will be better with Mac OS than Iphone OS. They made a really bad choice. The Iphone can pretty much do everything, I guess they just want you to buy a new device for some new programs that can be wrote for Iphone...



They want people to use the app store, that's what they want. sad sad sad.


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

Time for the Jobs' Mob to start their pilgramige to their closest Apple Store and receive the fruit of their prophet. 

How dare impartial computer people speak badly of this newest of Holy Grails


----------



## Tartaros (Jan 27, 2010)

This thing without mac os = epic fail

If they managed to make some sort of apple netbook that would be great, but not this.


----------



## NC37 (Jan 27, 2010)

Think the 90% is a bit more accurate. Yeah you'd like to think ppl are smarter but then if they were, Best Buy would be out of business. 

Seriously, people are not that smart. Apple fans and haters are included. Heck if people were smart, Intel graphics and crap Macs/PCs with it wouldn't even exist . Apple knows this and they've done their homework. Likely this will sell rather well. They have multiple markets and avenues they can utilize with it. But obviously it is not going to be a hardcore audience device. If you expect Apple to cater to that group then you'll be waiting a long time. There is just more money in catering to the "oooh and ahh" crowd. Plus if Apple did provide full functionality, then it would cut into their laptop market as people would see it as a cheaper alternative.

Heck if it was more functional i'd prolly get one for my mom whos getting close to 60. Just cause shes not really computer literate and could understand a touch screen better than a keyboard and trackpad which she already has issues using. For her this would be a wonderful device that isn't overly heavy that she could use to browse the web on.

Not my cup of tea tho. To me I just see a big iPod. While I wouldn't mind that terribly, as the Touch is too small for my hands/fingers, I really don't need something like it in a tablet form. Just a "man's hands" size form of the Touch would work for me. Unless of course they expanded that functionality more.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 27, 2010)

Tartaros said:


> This thing without mac os = epic fail
> 
> If they managed to make some sort of apple netbook that would be great, but not this.



Macbook Air?


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Apple are running out of ideas lol



I don't think its that, i think they gave people what they wanted then slapped them with their pad.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 27, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> I don't think its that, i think they gave people what they wanted then slapped them with their pad.




I only need to look at their Ipod lines to see they've not come up with anything to decent since the original I phone ( I don't like the Iphone but it is a fairly decent device )

They're just adding small "bits" to their older product lines making people buy new ipods even though they're old ones work great. ( Obviously with this its just a tablet, which has been done before and better in my opinion)

I suppose its the people buying them rather then Apples fault 


But I really think they could do better.

Some of their older stuff was actually pretty damn cool!


----------



## InfDamarvel (Jan 27, 2010)

I for one love this device,

I can now surf the internet for the most part, read books, Look at pictures, and play all the applications they have on the Iphone. I always wanted a 9.7inch screen on my ipod touch.

THANKS APPLE.

/s

Anyways, I knew this wasnt going to be innovative from the start.
What am I suppose to do? Take this into a classroom for I can take notes and possibly read text book in the future? Just give me a damn netbook with a touchscreen or some type of hybrid...o wait

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/05/lenovo-ideapad-u1-hybrid-hands-on-and-impressions/


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 27, 2010)

InfDamarvel said:


> I for one love this device,
> 
> I can now surf the internet for the most part, read books, Look at pictures, and play all the applications they have on the Iphone. I always wanted a 9.7inch screen on my ipod touch.
> 
> ...



All of it while visiting a non flash site, lack of high res screen, lack of any multi tasking on this, $500 for a 16gb with no 3g, ATT again. \


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I think you are grossly over-estimating that percentage...
> 
> I think it is more like 5% of people just want something that works well.  The other 95% want something that is actually useful, and not just a big iPhone/iPod.  I think even the Apple fanboys wanted this device to lean more toward the iMac side, and less towards the iPod side...



Exactly what I wanted to express in my first post. iMac with the iPhone/iTouch gui would've been perfect.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 28, 2010)

they will save the extra features for the 2nd generation version..

why lose out on all those apple bucks when they can milk it over time.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> All of it while visiting a non flash site, lack of high res screen, lack of any multi tasking on this, $500 for a 16gb with no 3g, ATT again. \



Well actually freak i was thinking it would be alot more expensive id almost say the wifi version at 500 us is reasonable considering the prices of iphone 3gs at launch.


----------



## jessicafae (Jan 28, 2010)

it's too big.  It is actually bigger than my Panasonic R6 core2 duo CULV ultra-portable which is a real productivity notebook.  And I bought my R6 in 2007! 

Panasonic R6 ultraportable : 229mm x 187mm x 29.4mm 940gms
Apple iPad : 242.8mm x 189.7 x 13.4mm   680gms

If I can't fit it in my bag, then I might as well carry an ultraportabe even if it is a little thicker and heavier (all 260gms) because it is a real productivity computer.

They should have just made a larger iPod touch about the size of a small manga (maybe a 5" to 6" screen) and done it with less hype.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd have got one if I had the money and I never had an ipod touch already. So it goes under the iDon't care list.


----------



## simlariver (Jan 28, 2010)

shevanel said:


> they will save the extra features for the 2nd generation version..
> 
> why lose out on all those apple bucks when they can milk it over time.



So it's ok to rush out poorly-tested products that lack core features to market, just because you can roll out V2.0 ?? sounds like the iphone story here


----------



## garyinhere (Jan 28, 2010)

*3g confusion???*

Is it gonna be like buy a 2 yr contract 3g? Or, is 3g now an available feature, and if it is why not wait till they put it in a iTouch?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bit of a let down if you ask me. Bet it sells like hot cakes mind, purely for the brand, which is a shame.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2010)

kyle2020 said:


> Bit of a let down if you ask me. Bet it sells like hot cakes mind, purely for the brand, which is a shame.



Untill the other manufacturer improve the marketing and improve there own products apple will outsell. Just look at the Razor V3 wasnt great spec but was stylish and was marketed brilliantly. Dont blame Apple when its the others that need to lift there game.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 28, 2010)

Im not blaming apple, just blaming brand loyalty and the fact that the majority of customers to apple buy because everyone else has one - Ive gone for a Nokia 5530 Xpress music, its twice as good as the regular iPhone yet costs a quarter of the price, but almost everyone has an iPhone.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Untill the other manufacturer improve the marketing and improve there own products apple will outsell. Just look at the Razor V3 wasnt great spec but was stylish and was marketed brilliantly. Dont blame Apple when its the others that need to lift there game.




I blame stupid people not Apple, anyone else do the same?

Personally I like whipping out my small brand mp4 player ( Rei-16 by Pasen) knowing it costs a fraction of what an ipod does and still does plenty, not comparable to i-pod touch but say compared to a nano etc its a bargain!

Nice 3" MVA screen, expandable memory ( up to 32gb ) and seamless integration of onboard memory and memory cards.

Love it 

Only hiccup it has is the random feature, its nigh on useless  favours certain songs/artists, I do prefer the shuffle system ipods have.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2010)

Believe me all Apple needs is one bad product and they will go down ppl will use it spread the word its bad and that will be that. Bad news travels quicker than good news and its all debateable about player quality.


----------



## simlariver (Jan 28, 2010)

Triprift said:


> Believe me all Apple needs is one bad product and they will go down ppl will use it spread the word its bad and that will be that. Bad news travels quicker than good news and its all debateable about player quality.



apple TV, Newton, etc ... Look here


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 28, 2010)

iPad. IMO brilliant idea weakly executed.

Missing:

*inbuild webcam* to make an truly great video skype device

*Poor resolution* to make a great e-book reader

*Dongle for SD card* makes getting data off SD card a PITB

*Dongle for USB* are they kidding? With one or two REAL USB sockets, the possibilities of this device would have been endless, from Psion Textronic type devices to Handheld scanners to GPS electronic maps to Music/MIDI device to iPhone/iPod docking station to... the list of missed opportunities is endless

*No video/HDMI input* to make this attractive as _also_ a display device

*No dual out headphones* remember the first SONY walkmans? Two headphone outs to "share" the fun. This could have made a great "video-walkman".

*16GB* base model is just silly. It will cripple the expandability/creativity of the device OS/software suit due to compatibility with this bottom-end model.

*Where is the pen input and handwriting technology* to make this thing useful as a notepad?  Please dont tell me I need to work a virtual keyboard

Potential. Lot's of it. But iPad 1.0 is really a iPod for SPECIAL NEEDS (Politically correct term for the blind or handicapped).

Perhaps iPad 2.0 will be worth looking at. Keep me posted.


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2010)

Were all individuals if one person thinks its crap another person will love it.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 28, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> iPad. IMO brilliant idea weakly executed.
> 
> Missing:
> 
> ...



You forgot .. its already out, and that version fits in your pocket.


----------



## OneCool (Jan 28, 2010)

I bet they sell millions of them and every F'n Mac freak will swear the the best thing since toilet paper.

Not to mention the countess STUPID F'n AT&T commercials!!! 

Shoot me now!!! 


16gb of storage for $500? WTF!!!!!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2010)

I reckon the flogged the name from this clip


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 28, 2010)

Meh. I will go play with one at the Apple Store, when they come out, if I like it, I'll wait a year or two and grab a used one.



DarkEgo said:


> Italian iPod? Hey franko get me that f**kin iPad, capiche?



QFTW!



OneCool said:


> I bet they sell millions of them and every F'n Mac freak will swear the the best thing since toilet paper.
> 
> Not to mention the countess STUPID F'n AT&T commercials!!!
> 
> ...



It's Apple that par for the course, meter out the technology to keep people upgrading.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 28, 2010)

I think that a lot of you all are not looking at this with the right perspective.
Apple comes up with something new (whether it is revolutionary or just evolutionary is best left to the pundits) and apple afficianados snarf it up.
Six months later, someone clones it's functionality for 1/3 the price and adds features.
One year later, everything is blown open and the companies making new units release it for 1/10 the price with performance that rivals a dual core proc.

We all win. (except for the people who bought this at launch)


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 28, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I think that a lot of you all are not looking at this with the right perspective.
> Apple comes up with something new (whether it is revolutionary or just evolutionary is best left to the pundits) and apple afficianados snarf it up.
> Six months later, someone clones it's functionality for 1/3 the price and adds features.
> One year later, everything is blown open and the companies making new units release it for 1/10 the price with performance that rivals a dual core proc.
> ...



I agree. Now we just need Microsoft to start working on a retort to this.


----------



## Conti027 (Jan 28, 2010)

is this really news?
I'll wait till next years if I have the extra cash and its improved but by then there will be a better PC ver.


----------



## laszlo (Jan 28, 2010)

i have no pro/contra opinion about this gadget as i don't need it;it looks nice but what's the real purpose of it?

my opinion= a new toy to spend money on it


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 28, 2010)

either this thing is massively bigger than 9.7" diagonal, OR, Jobs is a dwarf.






from http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8483654.stm

Perhaps this explains why Jobs *always* stands on the podium alone.


----------



## z1tu (Jan 28, 2010)

hey look on the bright side, this can be used as a giant novelty Iphone


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Kreij said:


> I think that a lot of you all are not looking at this with the right perspective.
> Apple comes up with something new (whether it is revolutionary or just evolutionary is best left to the pundits) and apple afficianados snarf it up.
> Six months later, someone clones it's functionality for 1/3 the price and adds features.
> One year later, everything is blown open and the companies making new units release it for 1/10 the price with performance that rivals a dual core proc.
> ...




But tablets have been out for years and years and years.

Cheap MIDS haev existed for years and years too.

This is old as shit as the expression goes


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 28, 2010)

z1tu said:


> hey look on the bright side, this can be used as a giant novelty Iphone



I kind of want to get one just so I can walk around places and pretend it is my iPhone. Pretend to get a call, answer and hold it your head and the like. It'd probably be the most expensive novelty thing I ever spent money on, but whatever.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> I kind of want to get one just so I can walk around places and pretend it is my iPhone. Pretend to get a call, answer and hold it your head and the like. It'd probably be the most expensive novelty thing I ever spent money on, but whatever.



Bah I went on youtube to find a clip from "Trigger happy tv" would of been great to post here 


Guy answers giant phone in public places, but due to the size of the phone shouts at the top of his lungs.

" HELLLO!????, HELLLO!? NAAAA I'M ON MY MOBILE! WHAT? NO I SAID I'M ON MY MOBILE! ...... I'M AT THE LIBRARY, THE LIBRARY!!!! HMM? NAAAA ITS SHIT!"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2010)

I just bought 6 of them!


----------



## Triprift (Jan 28, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Is it gonna be like buy a 2 yr contract 3g? Or, is 3g now an available feature, and if it is why not wait till they put it in a iTouch?



From what i understand the March release will be wifi only and 3G HSDPA ones in june.


----------



## audiotranceable (Jan 28, 2010)

hmm the iPad eh. New protection for women


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just bought 6 of them!




Hopefully only to bludgeon people with XD


----------



## IINexusII (Jan 28, 2010)

its just a $500 e-book

i like my n900


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 28, 2010)

This thing is one of the most useless releases of the latter years. An expensive gadget with limited uses. I also loved the "netbooks are good for nothing" quote. If they are so bad, then how tens of millions of those were sold in 2009.

Open the platform, do something real.

The Apple motto: "Defective by design".

:shadedshu


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 28, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> iPad. IMO brilliant idea weakly executed.
> 
> Missing:
> 
> ...




This. This is what is needed. Apple should hire this guy and actually make something decent first time. But wait... How then will Apple make even more money on the incremental upgrades on each model if it already has everything.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 28, 2010)

So nice and useless! )


----------



## 7mm (Jan 28, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Now if Apple would just release a iGame console system!?



*Well, if I were Steve J, I'd give it a real good thought  . Good one mate.*


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 28, 2010)

I didn't read through the whole thread but Fujitsu has had an iPAD since 2006.

EDIT: Since 2002!!

http://www.fujitsu.com/ca/en/news/pr/ftxs_20060913.html

The Fujitsu's iPAD is a trademark... though Apple has iPad... But still if I would be at Fujitsu, I'd be quite mad about the name.

EDIT: 

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/384a5e24-0bd2-11df-96b9-00144feabdc0.html?nclick_check=1

http://www.electronista.com/articles/10/01/28/fujitsu.mulling.whether.to.fight.apple.on.ipad/


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 28, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> I didn't read through the whole thread but Fujitsu has had an iPAD since 2006.
> 
> EDIT: Since 2002!!
> 
> ...




I smell a lawsuit, and i hope to god they win.


----------



## z1tu (Jan 28, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> I didn't read through the whole thread but Fujitsu has had an iPAD since 2006.
> 
> EDIT: Since 2002!!
> 
> ...



hah i hope apple loses the lawsuit too


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.apple.com/

Why the hell is there a Youtube icon on the screen, if the device doesn't support Flash?


----------



## Frick (Jan 28, 2010)

1. I want it as a USB host. That would have been AWESOME.

2. I want linux on this thing.



Completely Bonkers said:


> iPad. IMO brilliant idea weakly executed.
> 
> Missing:
> 
> ...



This needs to be quoted.


----------



## zmanster (Jan 28, 2010)

I-pass!


----------



## Suijin (Jan 28, 2010)

Triprift said:


> From what i understand the March release will be wifi only and 3G HSDPA ones in june.



I thought the wifi ones would be released in 60 days and the 3G ones in 90 days, that should be only 1 month after the wifi, so April.  Anyway no contract, they said prepaid no contract, and at $30/month unlimited.

I have been wanting a color ereader for awhile now, and I know there are some other technlogies out there that are better for the screen.  I will wait and see what becomes of those before deciding.  It was funny of the iphone though, people said it was trash and not that good but it has taken competitors a long time to make a comparable device that works well.  Hopefully the ereader market is differnet.

The most interesting other type out there for me is the Mirasol/Qualcomm display, although it is only 5.7".


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Perhaps someone should inform Apple that this prank has already been done...

And yes, that was litterally the first thing I thought of when I saw this oversized iPhone.


----------



## Tartaros (Jan 28, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Macbook Air?



I mean this thing with mac os or an 11" or less netbook more or less like the ones exist right now at a reasonable price. Macbook air is not 11" or less, the hardware is not like a netbook and has not a reasonable price.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## simlariver (Jan 29, 2010)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://cache.gawker.com/assets/imag...5b00d8520eee5ebd0dd0b18d160962ff/original.jpg


----------



## Triprift (Jan 29, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> http://www.apple.com/
> 
> Why the hell is there a Youtube icon on the screen, if the device doesn't support Flash?



Hmmm i can play yt vids on my 3gs so id assume the ipad could. :shadedshu


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 29, 2010)

Meizuman said:


> http://www.apple.com/
> 
> Why the hell is there a Youtube icon on the screen, if the device doesn't support Flash?



The Youtube app uses a MP4 interface, where you're actually streaming little MP4 movies instead of streaming flash.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 30, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> iPad. IMO brilliant idea weakly executed.
> 
> Missing:
> 
> ...



You forgot something very important. *Multi tasking*. Even my ancient Pentium 233 MMX was capable of that, that not to mention that even a 386 is capable of doing that, LOL!

_*EPIC FAILURE!!!*_


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Jan 31, 2010)

I rather wait for the Qualcomm Snapdragon processor to come around for smartphones than waste my money on the iPad's puny A4 processor. Good effort though, I can see this for eReaders and the elderly right now.


----------

